# Australian Citizen living in Tanzania - Tax help



## liyann01 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all, 

I've just joined up, so apologies if I've posted this in the wrong thread. Basically, I'm an Australian resident who has just moved to Tanzania for work with the intention of staying longer than 2 years. I've completed the tool on the ATO's website, indicating that I'll be a non resident from the time that I left Australia. 

I worked for a few months at the start of the financial year in Australia and through discussions with ATO staff, I believe I'll be a resident for tax purposes for those months, and from the point that I left Australia, I would then become a non resident for tax purposes. I also have a managed fund which I still deposit money into every month. With all of this in mind, I was hoping someone on this site would be able to help me with or confirm any of the below points:


I can change residency status mid year and be a resident and non resident within the same tax year
For the period I worked in Australia, I will be taxed as a resident 
Once I left Australia, I no longer have to report any foreign income as I will be a non resident for tax purposes and therefore, am not required to pay Australian tax (although I'll be subjected to Tanzanian tax)
What the implications for me having a managed fund with being a non resident for tax purposes for part of the year are

Any assistance you could give me would be hugely helpfuly. Thanks again for your time and help, I really appreciate it. 

Kind regards.


----------

